# Torch Advice



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

Interested in buying a torch for kitchen use and would like to know what specs and features I should be looking for. For example:

Max Temp 
kW(kcal/hr) 
trigger ignition 
adjustable flame 
works at all angles 

Mostly I intend to use the torch for browning proteins, but will be looking to get more creative down the road. Additionally, while I am open to specific brand recommendations, I would rather focus on specs because a lot of brands available elsewhere are not available in Japan. Any other tips, hints or pieces of advice are sincerely appreciated!


----------



## bkultra (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0027HO3XO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's made in Japan so you should have no problem finding one. 

http://www.iwatani.com/iwatani-cooking-product.html


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

There are a number of Iwatani torches available here, but I can't seem to find that exact model. HERE is the closest I can find. It looks like it has all the same features. I think maybe the PRO is what is available in the States, but here the PRO2 and even newer PRO3 are available.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes that appears to be a newer model (CB-TC-CPRO2 vs CB-TC-PRO). It does not seem to be available in the US. Looks like it is pretty comparable to the one I linked.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

HERE is the PRO3. It looks very similar to the PRO2, but the knobs are lavender. I'll have to try to dig in to the verbiage to see what has changed.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 12, 2013)

The one I linked is 9,725 BTU for comparison


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmmm... after some quick Googling, I found 9725 BTU = 2.849425 kW. The CPRO2 is listed as only 1.9kW. I haven't been able to find the rating for the CPRO3 yet.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

OK, to make things even more interesting/confusing, the CPRO model is listed HERE as being 1.9kW. That's a big difference from 2.8kW?


----------



## bkultra (Dec 12, 2013)

I would email the manufacturer and ask the differences between the three models. My guess is the are all pretty much the same minus small features (e.g. Hold/lock to keep the torch on with out holding the trigger down).


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 12, 2013)

Have a look at the searzall, which should be available early next year


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll be getting the Sansaire sous vide machince once they're in production, so appreciate the suggestions in this thread!


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

bkultra said:


> I would email the manufacturer and ask the differences between the three models. My guess is the are all pretty much the same minus small features (e.g. Hold/lock to keep the torch on with out holding the trigger down).


Agreed... they all appear to be nearly the same specs with some minor feature variances. I'll report back if and when I get the differences figured out.




Von blewitt said:


> Have a look at the searzall, which should be available early next year


Will do!




toddnmd said:


> I'll be getting the Sansaire sous vide machince once they're in production, so appreciate the suggestions in this thread!


I'm also considering sous vide, so that is another motivating factor for me.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 12, 2013)

After a bit more research, I purchased the Shinfuji Power Torch RZ-840 at my local DIY store for 3500&#20870;. It's rated at 3.5kW (11,952BTU). I just used it to brown a braised rolled pork belly and am very happy with the performance and results! Thank you everyone for the guidance!


----------



## JCHine (Dec 13, 2013)

2nd VonBlewit's suggestion to check out the searsall. I've ordered one.


----------



## thomasvsgodzilla (Dec 14, 2013)

JCHine said:


> 2nd VonBlewit's suggestion to check out the searsall. I've ordered one.



Third! But you'll need to get a Benzomatic TS8000 or TS4000 (or thats whats recommended). The TS8000 is double the price of the iwatani though... but the searzall looks like its going to really transform what a torch can do.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 14, 2013)

Agreed! The Searzall definitely looks interesting!


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 14, 2013)

Two slices of braised rolled pork belly prior to the torch.







Torch induced Maillard effect.


----------



## Stumblinman (Dec 14, 2013)

So are you using the torch in lieu of a broiler and without access to a Sally ? I know it can seem a waste to kick the oven into broil but I'm guilty of it.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 14, 2013)

Broiler was not an option. I live in central Tokyo and like most homes here, we do not have an oven. That was part of the motivation to get the torch. That being said, a proper oven is high on my wish list!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 15, 2013)

This is what you seek:


----------



## Stumblinman (Dec 15, 2013)

Ahh I understand now and feel spoiled...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 15, 2013)

I dig the Iwatani because they use the butane cassettes. They are easily obtainable in the restaurant biz.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 15, 2013)

Cheers Jason, but the Bernzomatic isn't available here in Japan.




Stumblinman said:


> Ahh I understand now and feel spoiled...


Haha, no worries!




NO ChoP! said:


> I dig the Iwatani because they use the butane cassettes. They are easily obtainable in the restaurant biz.


That was another deciding factor for me. Butane cassettes for my Shinfuji are readily available both locally and online here.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 15, 2013)

My apologies, attention to detail is normally a strength of mine. Try to get the highest powered one you can get. I can brown proteins in seconds.


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 15, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> My apologies, attention to detail is normally a strength of mine. Try to get the highest powered one you can get. I can brown proteins in seconds.


Happens to the best of us! :rofl2: I purchased the Shinfuji Power Torch RZ-840 at my local DIY store for 3500&#20870;. It's rated at 3.5kW (11,952BTU) and gets the job done quickly and effectively!


----------



## Yamabushi (Dec 16, 2013)

Just for reference:


Benzomatic TS8000 - 14,282BTU/h
Shinfuji RZ-840 - 11,952BTU/h
Iwatani CBC-TC-PRO - 9,725BTU/h


----------



## apathetic (Dec 16, 2013)

Very informative thread! Backed the searzall as it seems like a very promising kit. Hopefully they can get it to be compatible with some torches available here in Europe


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 19, 2013)

no benzo's?

weird..i wonder what a Japanese plumber uses?  maybe there is no copper plumbing pipe over there?


----------

